# The real golden eggs



## baking fool (Apr 19, 2014)

this is the thing to use:







here's more info

Meet the Golden Goose: The Easiest Way to Make 'Golden Eggs' - Core77


----------



## cave76 (Apr 20, 2014)

I will usually buy every kitchen gadget available---- but this one I think I'll pass on. 

Interesting though.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 20, 2014)

So, is this still a Kickstarter project?

I don't think I would use it very often.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm sort of a kitchen gadget aficionado, but this one doesn't make my radar go off.  What it did do, though, was to make me giggle.  All I could think is that it's some sort of child's yo-yo toy or a new-and-improved Mark Eden bust developer device.


----------



## Addie (Apr 20, 2014)

Katie H said:


> I'm sort of a kitchen gadget aficionado, but this one doesn't make my radar go off.  What it did do, though, was to make me giggle.  All I could think is that it's some sort of child's yo-yo toy or *a new-and-improved Mark Eden bust developer device*.




 Thanks for the belly laugh Katie. Now please come and clean the coffee off my monitor.


----------



## Mad Cook (Apr 20, 2014)

baking fool said:


> this is the thing to use:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Losing the will to live. Does anything happen or does she carry on until she drops?

Having watched the promotional video  have one question - "Why?". It reminds me of some of the more pointless items in the Lakeland catalogue.


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 20, 2014)

Katie H said:


> I'm sort of a kitchen gadget aficionado, but this one doesn't make my radar go off. What it did do, though, was to make me giggle. All I could think is that it's some sort of child's yo-yo toy or *a new-and-improved Mark Eden bust developer device.*


----------



## Janet H (Apr 21, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> have one question - "Why?".




Because it's fun?


----------



## Mad Cook (Apr 22, 2014)

Janet H said:


> Because it's fun?


Really?


----------

